# 2+1 wheelie bike



## masonandrew (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm looking for the correct seat for a Roadmaster 2+1 wheelie bike. Tried scanning Ebay but got tired of that scene after months. The seat Is (I think) supposed to be white glitter type that has little or no real padding similar to a persons type seat. I have the original but cover is un-usable. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## SuperStuff (Mar 3, 2008)

*Schwinn*

Somone posted a nice one for sale on the Schwinn forum. Check it out.


----------



## skoda (Mar 4, 2008)

*Different Seats*

Were used on these bikes.  Roadmaster/AMF, Murray, Western Flyer (I own a WF) used whatever was available, different seats were used with no rhyme or reason.  

I think any Persons or Troxel from the era that matches the color scheme could be considered or argued as "correct"

Hope this helps.


----------



## 68avenger5 (Mar 8, 2008)

My 69 or 70 westpoint 5 (rebadged avenger) has a troxel and my 68 avenger 5 has no name stamped on it.   Jeff


----------

